# Toro 524 serial 90...



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

1st generation 524 or first year.
First issue is no start or if starts stops working after 20 minutes. Already replaced head gasket, the carburetor and plug. Thinking of putting predator 6.5 HP harbor freight engine. 

Second issue is auger belt brake is worn out. 3-5461 brake pad is no longer available. Any replacement?
Any advice for a newbie who’s getting tired of a 40 year old snow blower purchased 3 years ago.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd double-check that part number as it comes up as a friction wheel for me.


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

You're right. The part number for the brake is 20-3100. Any other models that will fix. Pad is worn down to the metal fasteners.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

If you are not wanting to do more maintenance and troubleshooting, then a Predator engine would help. Note however that you still will need to do some work to get the 6.5HP engine to fit/work, you can see some threads in the re-powering thread. The engines work well, they are just not a drop-in on these medium frame Toros. Also, as you mentioned, that machine is 40 years old, it will require maintenance ongoing. 

As for the auger pulley brake, maybe gluing some thick leather would work? thick rubber? an old brake pad?

If you are not into older machines, then putting more time and $$ into that one may not be best for you.

tx


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

I have put so much time and little money into it. Head gasket, carb cleaning, new carb., impeller flappers. Silicone spray pealed the paint in the scoop. 
Now the engine replacement is a challenge and my wife reminds me that I am taking away for billable work time..


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the old part? Does it look like #66? The really old 524 from the 70s used a brake pad that was attached with 2 pop rivets.


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

db130 said:


> Do you have a picture of the old part? Does it look like #66? The really old 524 from the 70s used a brake pad that was attached with 2 pop rivets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

NJ-Snow said:


> Yes that's looks like my Toro brake pad. What part number do you have for it?
> 
> I didn't know it was held on with pop rivets. I have lots of aluminum and steel pop rivets.
> 
> How is the auger idle spring put back in place?


I used to own a Toro 524 from 1974 that has its own thread *HERE*

I bought brake pad part number 39-5720 which looks like this, it's about 1.25"x1.25": 










Let me know if your brake pad has the same dimensions. I would be willing to sell it. It's New Old Stock.

As for the auger idle spring, if you're talking about #4 in the parts diagram. It looks like this when installed:










Let me know if you have any other questions. I sold that snowblower, but I remember quite a bit about it.


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes it looks like the size. 
How do you get it out? Drill it out? Remove the auger and belts first?
What the size of rivets to use?


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

db130 said:


> I used to own a Toro 524 from 1974 that has its own thread *HERE*
> 
> I bought brake pad part number 39-5720 which looks like this, it's about 1.25"x1.25":
> 
> ...


The pad looks the same size, but how do you get it out?
How much? live in NJ 07090


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

I replaced the engine with a predator 5.5 HP, said to ship the regular one, but the hemi one come.
It was a drop in fitting. Used old bolts. Started on one pull. I got the Allen set screws out of the pulley with heat and hammering the allen key in.
Had to loosen the speed nut. Have cable control to it but it works backwards (slow is fast and fast is slow). Fix that with a paint pen.
Only need to get the old pulley off the old engine. I damaged my Taiwan gear puller using an impact wrench on it. The pulley has been heated with propane swirl torch until it was smoking (not red). 
*Any good ways to get the pulley off?*

My tried engine may have stopped due to a loose wire that would short out the ignition. Even when it ran, it was way under powered.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

5.5hp? Sure it's not 6.5hp? 212cc

Where are you in NJ?


----------



## NJ-Snow (Feb 13, 2021)

Yes 6.5 HP 212 cc.

Westfield NJ
Got the pulley off with a 6-7 ton puller (a loaner from Autozone) with MAPP gas swirl torch (no glow metal) and impact wrench (a 2ft bar didn't work). It would have been better to leave the old engine on the snow blower for the pulley removal.
Should have done this two years ago instead of reviving the old engine. 

Now the old engine with new carburetor will go to whom every picks it up first.


----------

